# Draining a Beaver Pond



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

I did a search on this and came up empty. I have a Beaver Pond that flows into a Blue Ribbon Trout Stream. I have planted the pond along the edges with duck vegitation with marginal results. Well, I would like to improve on my efforts.

So for I have not made attempts to improve the yield of my plantings. ig. killing weeds around the pond with Round Up. Draining and nutralizing the soil. My main concern in the trout stream. I am not sure if it is illegal to use fertilizers and chems that could flow in to the stream. Can I even drain the pond?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

I would contact the DNRE directly on this one... I would start by calling the district office where your property is located. This can be found by clicking on the sticky at the top of the forum under "Locating a CO"

Please let us know what you are told....


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

Been awhile but i have drained a beaver pond using 4 fingers before and it did create a wetlands so i was forced to stop


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

malainse said:


> I would contact the DNRE directly on this one... I would start by calling the district office where your property is located. This can be found by clicking on the sticky at the top of the forum under "Locating a CO"
> 
> Please let us know what you are told....


I just got off the phn with a C.O. from the district 3 H.Q. He advised me that Beaver Ponds are not considerd natural barriers. The removal and or draining of the obrtuctions is a positive for trout. His advise to me was ''If you are going to remove the dam please becarfull with explosive. (LMAO) as they can introduce unwanted setiment into the stream. 


The C.O. is going to due some research to back up what he had told me and get back to me as soon as he can.


So far it looks as if i'm good to go on draining prep of the soil for next spring.

Thanks for the help.

Just me


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

quack head said:


> So for I have not made attempts to improve the yield of my plantings. ig. killing weeds around the pond with Round Up. Draining and nutralizing the soil. My main concern in the trout stream. I am not sure if it is illegal to use* fertilizers and chems *that could flow in to the stream. Can I even drain the pond?


I don't see a problem with the draining part but I question the other part that you refer too.


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

Ya Boher I hear you on that. I don't want to introduce any chems into the trout stream. Im nearly a 100% sure that nutralizing the soil with lime is ok as long as there is no flowing water pulling in into the river. The Round Up I am not sure about and will look into it before I make any move on it's use in the DRAINED pond. the ferilizer I will not be using. 

My main concern is the trout stream It holds some biggins and is used for brood stock by the D.N.R. I am also near the head waters that holds alot of fingerlings and understand that these young fish are less tolerent to anything harmfull that is introduced to the system.

I will not improve one animals habitat at the harm of anothers. I'm just looking for the proper way to go about it.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

quack head said:


> I have a similar issues on a trout stream I fish. I was contacted my a local trapper. He is going to trap all the beaver in back there. He will then, over time, begin taking down the dam. If the dam is "blown" then there is the threat that all the sediment in the pond quickly being released. This could cause more harm then good. I would post on the trapping forum. I bet within a day you will have about a dozen PMs. Keep us posted.


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

Boardman Brookies said:


> I have a similar issues on a trout stream I fish. I was contacted my a local trapper. He is going to trap all the beaver in back there. He will then, over time, begin taking down the dam. If the dam is "blown" then there is the threat that all the sediment in the pond quickly being released. This could cause more harm then good. I would post on the trapping forum. I bet within a day you will have about a dozen PMs. Keep us posted.


I do not want to remove the dam only manage the water flow. But you are in the same boat as me I do not want to do anything that will be harmful to the the stream as I care about the fish aswell


----------

